# Leafs are......



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

Gonna win the Cup this year...LMAO, well a guy can dream. Any hockey fans here?
I've been a leaf fan forever, but must say It not fun anymore.

so what team do you guys/girls cheer for?

GO Leafs GO!!!!:bow:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I used to be a leafs fan but hockey in general lost me after the lockout.I watched a few games but couldn't follow as i used to.I still tune in to the occasional game but never like i used to before the lockout.The championship and olympic games I'll watch,from first game to the gold medal game if i can.
Who else was shocked the americans won the jumiors this year?I thought we'd take it up until the end.Their getting better,but we invented the game,we'll pay them back at the olympics:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

Americans won the juniors this year....Man I'm still crying over that one.
Hopefully the Olympics are much different.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a big Leafs fan too, but I don't like to admit it these days. Our PK is giving me nightmares.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Been a leafs fan since the beginning of the Gilmour era. Haven't really had to much to cheer about though over the last decade!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the Leafs (well, actually I don't like the club they have this year) but I've always been a Leafs fan. I don't think they can get much worse right now.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I like the Leafs (well, actually I don't like the club they have this year) but I've always been a Leafs fan. I don't think they can get much worse right now.


That's not entirely true. I remember a couple Leafs squads back in the 80's backstopped by such luminaries as Peter Ing, Allan Bester and Mark Laforrest. Now _those_ teams sucked.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cradle Leafs fan here. My mother attended games in her youth as she lived near MLG, my Dad was always a fan, as were my older sibblings. I had no choice, it's just what we did, cheer for the Leafs. I have a Leafs mousepad, couch throw, piggy bank, jerseys, hat, socks...

They're up 3-0 on the Flyers right now...

Go Leafs Go!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

Leafs win 4-0..hope this is the start...LOL


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

mandoman said:


> Leafs win 4-0..hope this is the start...LOL


that's the best I've seen them play in a long, long time.

/Nucks fan here


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I like em.. they are my local team..what can I say?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And then they played Washington where they received "Capital" punishment.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> ...the only team my poor Oilers can beat.


Notice the only two teams lower than the Leafs in the standings are Carolina and Edmonton. Now look at the coaches of those teams Pat Quinn and Paul Maurice. I don't know what it means, but seeing the bottom three teams in the league having the last 3 Leafs coaches is a little scary.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Notice the only two teams lower than the Leafs in the standings are Carolina and Edmonton. Now look at the coaches of those teams Pat Quinn and Paul Maurice. I don't know what it means, but seeing the bottom three teams in the league having the last 3 Leafs coaches is a little scary.


maybe there is a Leaf curse.

At least they have some decent management in place now...hopefully things will get better.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

👍


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

They have not won a playoff series since this thread was started. Last time was in 2004. And some of those they were one game away from winning the series.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Old thread but still applicable. Leafs can't win a game 7 no can they win series close out games. 

I wonder what their off season plan will be? We hear about it every year. Great core but $$$.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

May 28th 2002 I was at the ACC watching game 6 of the conference finals. Leafs facing elimination, tied the game with less than a minute remaining in the third period (Matts Sundin goal IIRC). That is the last time I remember being excited for the Leafs in the playoffs.

PS - Carolina won the game about a minute into overtime off a goal by Jeff "O-dog" O'Neill (still hate that guy). They went on to win game 1 against Detroit, before being eliminated in four straight.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I've become so cynical of the Leafs that I don't allow myself to get too emotionally involved anyore. I'm always prepared for defeat.

I've been reading many of the articles this morning, and they all keep repeating how the Leafs went toe-to-toe this series against back-to-back champs. It was a constant effort, blah, blah, blah.

Did they all forget about game 4? The Leafs never showed up for that one. In fact, the Leafs lost 3 of the last 4 games of this series. They may have played long stretches with more pride compared with previous years, but they still don't have that necessary killer instinct.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

When it comes to the Leafs and game 7s I always think of Bruins/Leafs 2013 when Chara was moved up as a forward to block the goalie and Phaneuf couldn't do anything. 

If the Leafs could have got out of the first round this year I think they could have made it to the Cup final but it's the first round that's the most difficult for them.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Leafs burn from Flames......

Aaaaaaaannnnnd. .......


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I could not look at this thread until now, once again I had hope and they let me down!

I have been a fan since Daryl Sittler was a star, for the young people that is a long fricken time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I could not look at this thread until now, once again I had hope and they let me down!
> 
> I have been a fan since Daryl Sittler was a star, for the young people that is a long fricken time.


For me, since Dave Keon, Terry Sawchuk, George Armstrong...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I grew up as a Habs fan in NB. The Leafs were always a bit of a joke to us.

When I moved inland back in.....78~79, I started hoping the Leafs would someday win one.

Still waiting, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are three hurdles to clear for young men courting the girls in this family. Stones or Beatles, boxers or briefs, Leafs or Habs. Fail at your peril.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Boxers or briefs is a trick question.
Commando is the answer!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> There are three hurdles to clear for young men courting the girls in this family. Stones or Beatles, boxers or briefs, Leafs or Habs. Fail at your peril.


Beatles (of course), Commando, Habs.

I fail, right?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Beatles (of course), Commando, Habs.
> 
> I fail, right?


I say you got 2 out of 3, but I'm already taken buddy


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Saw in the news today - no management changes. Just have to try harder next year is all.

Somethings don't change. Just reading this necro thread prove that.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

From January, 2010:



Scottone said:


> maybe there is a Leaf curse.
> 
> At least they have some decent management in place now...hopefully things will get better.


Same as it ever was .............................. 😖


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Beatles (of course), Commando, Habs.
> 
> I fail, right?


0/3


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

MarkM said:


> I have been a fan since Daryl Sittler was a star, for the young people that is a long fricken time.


And isn't he doing commercials for Stair-lift or CHIP these days? Or maybe it was Connect Hearing... 😒


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Mooh said:


> There are three hurdles to clear for young men courting the girls in this family. Stones or Beatles, boxers or briefs, Leafs or Habs. Fail at your peril.


I would be a Beatles, boxer briefs and Leafs, as You would have to shoot me because my sons are your daughters age! They like country and heavy metal, don’t probably GAF about the Stones or Beatles. Wear some $30 drawers that must fondle their naughty bits and are neither Leaf or Habs fans.

I did bring them up to be hard working gentleman though!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I was hoping I could finally see the Leafs win the cup in colour.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Do you think the Leafs will try to trade Nylander this off season? I think they should move one of the $ forwards.

Can you imagine if Patrice Bergeron wanted to leave Boston? I hope Boston can keep him another year.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Dru Edwards said:


> Do you think the Leafs will try to trade Nylander this off season? I think they should move one of the $ forwards.
> 
> Can you imagine if Patrice Bergeron wanted to leave Boston? I hope Boston can keep him another year.


Nylander is a relative bargain.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dru Edwards said:


> Do you think the Leafs will try to trade Nylander this off season? I think they should move one of the $ forwards.


I'd hate to see Nylander go, though a defenceman of the same caliber would be good.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mooh said:


> I'd hate to see Nylander go, though a defenceman of the same caliber would be good.


Goaltender.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

If Elvis can go on a hologram tour, imagine if a techy could recreate the 1967 Cup winning game and sell tickets for Leaf fans to attend. Two and a half generations could see their team win the cup in hologrammy 3D splendour.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> I'd hate to see Nylander go, though a defenceman of the same caliber would be good.





BlueRocker said:


> Goaltender.


Leafs are going to have to get rid of some $ player in order to pick up a good defenseman or goaltender. Probably a nice market for Nylander out there.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

When the Leafs are leading in the playoffs, they don't just take their foot off the gas, they give away the keys.

(Too soon?)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

isoneedacoffee said:


> When the Leafs are leading in the playoffs, they don't just take their foot off the gas, they give away the keys.
> 
> (Too soon?)


No man, that one has had over a decade to settle in


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I'd hate to see Nylander go, though a defenceman of the same caliber would be good.


I have never liked Nylander. Maybe unjustified but going back to when he sat out half the season to get more money. The he was, like, the highest paid player and he played like a bum. All he's accomplished is to drive up everybody's contracts and underperform at the same time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I have never liked Nylander. Maybe unjustified but going back to when he sat out half the season to get more money. The he was, like, the highest paid player and he played like a bum. All he's accomplished is to drive up everybody's contracts and underperform at the same time.


Yeah, there's that.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

allthumbs56 said:


> I have never liked Nylander. Maybe unjustified but going back to when he sat out half the season to get more money. The he was, like, the highest paid player and he played like a bum. All he's accomplished is to drive up everybody's contracts and underperform at the same time.


I was disappointed when Dubas signed him at the last moment. Dubas set a precedent that the player will win in contract negotiations and then can join the team and doesn't need to perform. Nylander is a great player but sometimes I think he lacks heart.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dru Edwards said:


> I was disappointed when Dubas signed him at the last moment. Dubas set a precedent that the player will win in contract negotiations and then can join the team and doesn't need to perform. Nylander is a great player but sometimes I think he lacks heart.


He gets about 8M a year and, relative to Mathews, Marner, and Tavares he is now finally earning it. He's a "sleepy" player though who can circle the offensive zone multiple times until the defense is dizzy - and then he gives them the puck. Been really streaky with long droughts. I'd trade him in a flash. I don't like his commitment.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> When the Leafs are leading in the playoffs, they don't just take their foot off the gas, they give away the keys.
> 
> (Too soon?)





Mark Brown said:


> No man, that one has had over a decade to settle in


I was referring more to this recent news item when I asked if it was too soon: 
"Faced with a potentially violent carjacking, Mitch Marner did exactly what police are urging all vehicle owners to do — hand over the keys."


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> He's a "sleepy" player though who can circle the offensive zone multiple times until the defense is dizzy - and then he gives them the puck.


Shades of Sergei Berezin. He did that better than anyone!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I was referring more to this recent news item when I asked if it was too soon:
> "Faced with a potentially violent carjacking, Mitch Marner did exactly what police are urging all vehicle owners to do — hand over the keys."


Alright.... I see now that you are on a deeper level than I am. I gotta say, for the double entendre.

That was actually quite good.


----------

